# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Expanding the horizons of Palaeolithic rock art: the site of Romualdova Pećina

## hrvat22

Sensational archaeological discovery - in Croatia, paleolithic cave painting discovered in Croatia over 30,000 years old.
Paleolithic cave paintings, over 30,000 years old, were discovered in the Romuald cave in Istria, the first in Croatia. An international scientific team has discovered that in Romuald's cave in Istria there are prehistoric paintings from the period of the Palaeolithic, more than 30,000 years old, showing bison, chamois and human figures.
The article was published in the international journal Antiquity.

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ualdova_Pecina

Archaeological Museum of Istria, Facebook

https://web.facebook.com/Arheoloski/...74875885891225


Croatian portal
https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/...u/2077523.aspx

YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfxJ_Mqo0_E

----------

